# Spotlight Clock



## Eddyde (May 5, 2018)

Looks cool, Nice job!


----------



## fretsman (May 7, 2018)

love that, great piece!


----------



## kd4gij (May 7, 2018)

Looks great. What are the clocks and where to get them?


----------



## rdean (May 7, 2018)

There are a number of sellers on ebay.
I purchased 3 clocks from an american seller for about $31.00 shipped.

Thanks for the likes and comments all.
Ray


----------



## malmac (May 18, 2018)

really like the recycling involved. How did you roll the flat into a circle?

Really nice end product.

Cheers   Mal


----------



## rdean (May 18, 2018)

Thanks Mal
I have a HF table top shear press roller setup I bought many years back.  Since the flat did not have to be precise I just worked it back and forth in the rollers until it was close.  The starting end was worked with a hammer and cut to length.
The clock has tabs to hold it in place and they have are flexible and very forgiving.

Ray


----------



## solo (May 20, 2018)

You guys never cease to amaze me! Very nice. With fathers day coming up this would make a great gift. Again great job!


----------



## rdean (May 21, 2018)

That's a great idea solo and thank you.

Ray


----------

